# mullet bait?



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

What do you mullet fisherman use to bait a mullet spot? Went to black creek grocery looking for some "rough and tough" dogwood but they didn't have any. I believe this is what I have heard some mullet fisherman use.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Where I mullet fish (Milton), most guys use just about any sinking dog food. The most common are Rex Dog Food, which a lot of convenience stores carry; Canine Crunch & Cowboy Range Pellets, which you can get at Ace Hardware. I've also seen guys use
cracked corn & just about anything else that will sink. Don't make the mistake I saw one guy make. He had a dog food, which wouldn't sink, & it just floated away.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty much any good, greasy dog food will work as long as it'll sink. The more smell it has the better. If you really wanna spice it up get you some cotton seed meal cake and break it up and mix it with the dogfood.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

For Black/Stripped Mullet, use dog food, crunchy type!!! Then rig w/ 3 treble hooks with one dog food kernel wedged between the hook shaft and the barb. Use crunchy dog food that doesn't get so soggy in water.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Wow! Learn something new every day!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ALSO--- Use a slip float. Once the float barely jiggles, JERK with extreme force in attempt to foul hook the Mullet with one of the 3 treble hooks. Use heavy rods and heavy line....


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I started using range pellets from Ace because they are about $10 a bag. I was using Canine Crunch, but the range pellets work just as well.
The mullet fishing has been poor this year. I have talked to people who go to the stinky hole and broadmouth and the most I have heard being caught is 9. Last year I could snatch 50 in 3 to 4 hours. I use a 7/0 treble hook with about a 12" leader then a swivel and a 1/2 ounce lead. I tight line. A lot of guys use corks. For a few weeks last year we were even catching them on Sabiki rigs.

FishWalton goes to Black Creek. Ask him if they are biting over there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Rabbit food, laying mash , and rex dogfood are good sinking feeds for mullet. If you are fishing off of your pier you can go to one of the bread discount stores and buy a big sack of old bread, and put it in a pinfish cage. Just put the cage of bread out the day before you plan to fish. You can buy a whole garbage bag full of bread , for $3.00 . You can add some weight to your cage or you can let it float, both ways work just fine. I use a little piece of bread on a small gold hook at the house. I catch just as many blue gills as mullet. Good luck !


----------

